
Industrial Robotics Basic Overview - mduett
https://medium.com/runacapital/love-death-industrial-robots-8a44c85d8e5
======
ipnon
Is there a Moore's law-type exponential capabilities expansion ongoing in
robotics?

~~~
mduett
Looking at the market, there is definitely an exponential growth. How would
you measure expanding capabilities?

